# The best optima Battery



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

Whats the best optima battery to run a system, neon lights, and strobe lights?

-yellow top 
-red top 
-blue top


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

For Audio 

Its yeallow


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Yellow top...


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

GTRsentra said:


> *Whats the best optima battery to run a system, neon lights, and strobe lights?
> 
> -yellow top
> -red top
> -blue top *


The red top is better in starting applications (main battery)

The yellow top is better as an additional battery (second battery in the trunk)

The blue top is a marine battery


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

what you by marine battery
do need a second battery to run the system?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what about orange top?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *what about orange top? *


I am not real familiar with the orange top. We did one in a 350Z that we did (yellow top wasn't a direct replacement because the + and - terminals were opposite which is why the orange top was used).


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

GTRsentra said:


> *what you by marine battery
> do need a second battery to run the system? *


marine as in you use it in marine equipment (boats, etc)


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

Ooooo i see now


----------



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

Yellow top, ditch the neons and strobes...


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Yellow, I disagree, leave the strobes and neon, if anything add more!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

The advantage to yellow, or deep cycle, is that the battery can be drained pretty low and still be recharged normally (typical if you run a large load for an extended period of time without the cars generator charging the battery). 
You could just go to sears and get a die hard deep cycle one for less money with more power than any of the optimas, but it isn't sealed and it isn't pretty.

Seth


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

I planed to keep my neons and strobes i was tuning my sentra into a show ride


----------



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

GTRsentra said:


> *I planed to keep my neons and strobes i was tuning my sentra into a show ride *


understood...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

good luck with that. id go with red personally, but it goes with the color combo i want, and i need a cold starting, driving battery.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> *I am not real familiar with the orange top. We did one in a 350Z that we did (yellow top wasn't a direct replacement because the + and - terminals were opposite which is why the orange top was used). *



You’re absolutely correct!

The Optima Orange Top Battery has positive and negative terminals opposite for ease of installation. 
I believe the specs are similar to the Optima Red Top.


----------

